# What's the LARGEST cigar you've smoked?



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

This thread can go two or three ways....

Length?

Ring gauge?

Or combo of both?

I'm still a noob, but I'm currently enjoying an Arturo Fuente Royal Salute Churchill

7 5/8 x 54

I had a La Gloria Series R that was 6x60 before... So it was wider, but shorter in length


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd have to say any A sized cigar would be the largest I've smoked. At 9.25 inches, it's a long one. As for ring? I'm not sure which one it was, but I did have a 60 ring cigar at some point.


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

Biggest I've smoked were an Opus A' and an Illusione A'. I think the ring gauges on both were 48-50. I seem to remember CI selling an 18' by 60 Puros Indios at some point. To be honest, it's hard for me to sit still long enough to smoke a Churchill these days, let alone something double that size.


----------



## JKing (Dec 6, 2009)

Cain 660, cost me $26 worth of Guiness to smoke it at the bar.:ss:al


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

camacho triple maduro for myself. 60 ring gauge great cigar have two left. cant wait to smoke em


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Don Pepin Blue 'A' - 9 1/4"x48 or so.


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

A Cuban Crafters _*Medina 1959 Miami Edition Corona Gorda*_: 6 1/2" X 64 ring gauge.

:evil:


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

tatuaje rc233 9x57... took 3 hours


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

AF Canones, 8.50x52.

Otherwise, I've smoked many 6x60 cigars.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm here to see pics of you guys smokin' footballs! 

opcorn:


----------



## popsiclepete (Jan 13, 2010)

RyJ Duke

54 gauge 5.5 length

It really aint that big, but it s the biggest ive had so far


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

bdw1984 said:


> tatuaje rc233 9x57... took 3 hours


Same here...


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Punch Presidente -8.5" x 52. It was somewhat akin to boating a marlin.

I've always wondered how long it would take to smoke one of these, however, at 18" long and I think a 50 ring gauge...


----------



## SureShot81 (Oct 15, 2009)

I'd had several 6x60's, which is probably the largest overall. Some 9" cigars with smaller RG's.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

DPG Blue Label A and many different Salomon sizes.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Davidoff Anniversary No. 1


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

CC R&Y Churchill. Too big for me as I smoke 45mins to an Hour and a half. Bloody thing was only 2/3rds burnt. LOL. Nice though, for an R&Y.


----------



## The_J_Meister (Jan 17, 2010)

I bought and smoked (but two years later I still have one left)a box of the "Inmenso I"s by Perdomo, these sticks are 5 x 70. Nice little monsters. Very mild flavor profile so it's not difficult to smoke them to the nub. Although I do recomend to only smoke them around your good friends becuase a stick that large tends to turn some heads.


----------



## Mixmaster15 (Jan 10, 2010)

Montecrisco A. Meh.

Padron Magnum Maduro. Wonderful smoke; it just takes too long.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

I haven't smoked one yet but the largest cigar I own is a box of CC Partagas Salomónes. They're a double figurado, 57 x 7.2.

I'm going to keep them in the humidor for a few years before I try one, the box code is from 2009.

Steve


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

The largest I smoked was a 6 x 60 Oliva V Double Toro


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Waiting for a special and long day for this one. 8.7 x 50


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

This was a custom rolled pair that we "won" at an auction for Charity at one of the Serious Cigar events in Houston Texas... Can't tell you ring gauge, etc. What I can say is they were long and strong...


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Alec Bradley Maxx "The Ego"- 9"x50


----------



## Thumper2672 (Dec 4, 2007)

Cinefeugo(sp) 6x64 pyramide. After some rest in the humi, they were great smokes!


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

I almost forgot... I smoked one of the Drew Estate Eggs once. Was a gift from a friend. I'm not much for the flavored smokes, and it was difficult to keep burning straight, but it was an interesting smoke. Listed as 6 x 42/70/42. I have a couple pictures around here somewhere.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

96Brigadier said:


> I haven't smoked one yet but the largest cigar I own is a box of CC Partagas Salomónes. They're a double figurado, 57 x 7.2.
> 
> I'm going to keep them in the humidor for a few years before I try one, the box code is from 2009.
> 
> Steve


Smoke them up Steve! There is more where they came from!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I have black dragon. 8.5 by 50


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

Flor de Oliva GIANTS 10x66 CI has them in bundles of 8


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Thompson Emperador (15" x 70) 

Havent worked up the nerve to smoke it yet though. Maybe when I retire & have the time.


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

Come on guys he said BIG, try one of these:

Bazukas - Gigantic cigars made by giant hands.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> AF Canones, 8.50x52.
> 
> Otherwise, I've smoked many 6x60 cigars.


This used to be my "go to" big smoke for me,,the Maduro and I still have half a box of these in my humi that are about 2 years old. Guess it's time to smoke before they turn to dust.


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

I had a Ghurka Ancient Warrior this summer, is was a 7 x 53, what a great cigar for a summer afternoon.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Tarks said:


> Smoke them up Steve! There is more where they came from!


Ya, who am I kidding, at least one of them will go up in smoke this summer.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

It's been years, but I smoked a few Casa Blanca Magnums, 7x60. Huge. They make an even bigger one called a Jeroboam, 10x66 ring. The only thing stopping me from buying a box of 10 is I have no room in the humidor......


----------



## Mr. Francophile (Dec 4, 2009)

Tatuaje RC 233 9.125″x55 ring. Kind of like a baseball bat. Smoked for a little over 2 hours


----------



## phresh (Aug 19, 2009)

Padron Magnum 9x50 and Casa Blanca Half Jeraboam 5x66 are the biggest I've smoked to date.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

arodgers said:


> I almost forgot... I smoked one of the Drew Estate Eggs once. Was a gift from a friend. I'm not much for the flavored smokes, and it was difficult to keep burning straight, but it was an interesting smoke. Listed as 6 x 42/70/42. I have a couple pictures around here somewhere.


Got one of those in hiding somewhere, gonna smoke it one of these days...


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

Length was a Victor Sinclair Bohemian Corojo 8x50 and for ring gauge I can remember up to a 6x60 just don't remember what brand.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm a little disappointed with the lack of photos here. My largest would be a Carbonell 10" x 62. I get them at the Oakbrook Tobacco store. This is the only cigar i've smoked that has a slight mint flavor. Not obnoxious by any means and pleasant on the palate.


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

A huge Puros Indios 6 x 60 churchill about 4 years ago.
Recently, is a Padilla Series 68' Salomon


----------



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Came across this topic as I smoke one of my 7 x 70 cigars with my Panama blend.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Lets see a picture


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

What's the logic behind the Egg? It looks insanely stupid.... (I'd feel weird trying to smoke that thing.)


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Cattani said:


> What's the logic behind the Egg? It looks insanely stupid.... (I'd feel weird trying to smoke that thing.)


I smoked one that was sitting in my humidor for about a year. It had very intense dark chocolate flavor. Mine burned completely perfect, straight with no touch ups required. It took me almost 2 hours to chug through it.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

The Face... for overall dimensions
6 3/8" x 56

Might smoke a Anejo 49 later. That will set the new longest smoke record...
7.6 x 49 

I want to smoke a 60+ RG Entubar when I can get my hands on one..


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

ok, so the largest i have smoked is the Series R#7 at 7in 60rg. had a few of these and really enjoyed them.

The largest i own is 4 flora de oliva 10in by 64rg beasts. i am saving these for January when my buddies and i do a winter camping trip. plan on smoking them then with friends.

Notice how they are the same lengh as my box of R&J :smile:


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

I smoked one of those Double Happiness cigars last night (got them for a steal on cbid), one of the Gurkha labels. 10"x48. The draw was horrendous, so all my huffing and cold weather meant the sucker lasted only 90 minutes.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

They had a bunch of cigars while i was in mexico that were like 24 x 150 or something crazy like that... Wish i would of bought one now.. lol


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

An Arganese FDW...6x60 I think...I've not smoked another that large, I just don't like huge RG sticks.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

An Achillies 6X60. It was a challange no-question!!!


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

7.5 x 60 is my limit, I have a friend who love churchill and larger. He is always handing me some kind of monster turd. instead of turning it down, or wasting it .I cut it in half and give him the good end .


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Titan 5.5x60. Tasty smoke!


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

CAO Brazilia Anaconda or any regular double corona.

Never had an "A."


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

CAO, The Sopranos Edition, 7 x 56. 
I have a OpusX A, 9.2 x 47. I Havent smoked it yet. Thats a my wedding or my first child smoke.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

6x60 so far for me.
San Cristobal Papagayo XXL


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Davidoff Aniversario No. 1. That thing was a monster! I think it's like 8.5 x 50 or around that size. The tube it came in couldn't even fit in my inside jacket pocket.


----------



## lilwing88 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Diesel Unlimited d7...... great smoke.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

bdw1984 said:


> tatuaje rc233 9x57... took 3 hours


 Same here. Put mine down after two and a half hours. It could have reached the three hour mark easily.


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Not the largest in the list, but I thought it was pretty good. Got one left if I can ever find time.

La Gloria Cubana Serie R 6 x 60

I'd post pics but don't have the post count yet. :rant:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Haven't smoked it yet but I do have a Perdomo Inmenso sitting in my humidor it's there 554 series which measure 5 x 54. 

Longest I've had was just a Churchill. Been eying some Nubs and a Sol Cubano 'A' which measures I believe 9" long!


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I like the larger ring gauges. Like my 64 rg Nubs.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Basically the Nub was the largest rg, and I have had a few lanceros.
Not a huge fan of the huge cigars personally. Love the lanceros though!


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I was gifted a Flor de Oliva Super Giant - 10"x66 ring gauge - by a BOTL when I left a previous job. The thing barely fit in my humidor sideways.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jesse gave me a cohiba black that came in a real purty grey and black checker tube. It must have been about 6.5 x at least a 60+ It was a very good cigar but way to big around to smoke comfortably.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Jesse gave me a cohiba black that came in a real purty grey and black checker tube. It must have been about 6.5 x at least a 60+ It was a very good cigar but way to big around to smoke comfortably.


I think this is the real problem, I don't mind the longer cigars but once they get bigger than 55 RG I have a real problem smoking them. I don't really have big hands or really small ones but it's just not comfortable.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I've smoked a few 6x60 and also a Padilla '68 Salomon. The Padilla was very good but I just don't care or cigar that last over 1-1.5 hours. I prefer robusto's.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

fivespdcat said:


> I think this is the real problem, I don't mind the longer cigars but once they get bigger than 55 RG I have a real problem smoking them. I don't really have big hands or really small ones but it's just not comfortable.


I actually did it on a dare. he said I wouldn't so I kinda had to LOL

I like to cigar but as you say just to damn big. :thumb:


----------



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Dread, PM your address and I'll send two 7 x70 cigars for you to try. I'll post picture tomorrow.


----------



## RBGTAG (Sep 9, 2009)

Flux said:


> Biggest I've smoked were an Opus A' and an Illusione A'. I think the ring gauges on both were 48-50. I seem to remember CI selling an 18' by 60 Puros Indios at some point. To be honest, it's hard for me to sit still long enough to smoke a Churchill these days, let alone something double that size.


I have one of these in my coolerador. I've had it for about 8 years and haven't smoked it yet. But it is that size...a big sucker. Always thought I would take it to a herf of some sort and have a contest with it.


----------

